# [app] Dash Home, Home replacement app for Android BETA TESTERS NEEDED



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to collect beta testers for my new app.

beta test link
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.thunderstick.cardash

Playstore link once the listing is processed
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thunderstick.cardash

WHO WANTS IN


----------



## t895 (Sep 17, 2015)

I tried it and I will say that it needs A LOT of changes for it to be my launcher of choice. Try making a much cleaner interface, speed up the categorization, and reduce redundant options such as the menu bar at the top.

Sent from my LG-D725 using Tapatalk


----------

